# Idaho Elk 2023



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

MallardMaster said:


> I have been working on my pack-weight for the last 3 months and have finally up'd it to 50lbs. Let me be the first to tell you, the pack needs to be dialed in. I had some issues getting things customized correctly and finally got things dialed in with the straps. Now I can get the weight distributed up on my hips and supported on my back. It takes time, but when it is done right, it will save your back from pain. I also have bad feet and went all in with a pair of Sheepfeet. Best decision I made. My PF has all but disappeared and my feet are happy. It is a commitment to drop the money on them, and it isn't for everyone, but I am really glad that I went forward with that decision.
> The best part about this whole deal is the training. I committed myself to it the first of the year and this is the best I have felt in years. It is so worth the commitment to myself. Now I cannot wait to get out there and hammer out miles.


Having a meat shelf is an incredible difference in hauling meat out. It keeps everything tight to the back, up high with no sway whatsoever. Load lifters snug it right up. 
When ever I train with weight I put the weight directly on the shelf instead of just laying in the bag.
I had a eberlestock pack when I first got into elk hunting that thing doesn't compare to what I have now. I wish I would have bought the SG right off the bat though.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

MallardMaster said:


> Moleskin!! Cannot say enough about that stuff. I am currently going through the motions with some blisters on the pads of my feet, and I am hoping that this gets me through. I even changed up my entire sock program and started wearing a liner along with my wool socks. Just need to push through it. So like @Forest Meister said, moleskin is worth bringing and it backs so easy too.


I skip the moleskin and use leukotape instead. It sticks to your feet for As long as you want it to. You can get it wet. You car use it as preventative medicine instead of reacting to a hot spot. It’s by far the best foot care product for mountain hunting I’ve used.

I know the spots on my feet that are problematic. I tape them up before I lace up my boots on the first day. I’m set for the entire trip. No need to reapply, it lasts forever. Never get boy spots or blisters no matter how much I walk.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

shanny28757 said:


> I skip the moleskin and use leukotape instead. It sticks to your feet for As long as you want it to. You can get it wet. You car use it as preventative medicine instead of reacting to a hot spot. It’s by far the best foot care product for mountain hunting I’ve used.
> 
> I know the spots on my feet that are problematic. I tape them up before I lace up my boots on the first day. I’m set for the entire trip. No need to reapply, it lasts forever. Never get boy spots or blisters no matter how much I walk.
> View attachment 784860


Interesting. I've been using moleskin like everyone else for years. It'll stay on when wet but not getting a hot spot in the first place is pretty appealing.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

shanny28757 said:


> I skip the moleskin and use leukotape instead. It sticks to your feet for As long as you want it to. You can get it wet. You car use it as preventative medicine instead of reacting to a hot spot. It’s by far the best foot care product for mountain hunting I’ve used.
> 
> I know the spots on my feet that are problematic. I tape them up before I lace up my boots on the first day. I’m set for the entire trip. No need to reapply, it lasts forever. Never get boy spots or blisters no matter how much I walk.
> View attachment 784860


This is all I needed to hear. I had been kicking around the idea of buying some, but needed that nudge into the right direction. This was the nudge I needed. Thanks for it!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

brushbuster said:


> Having a meat shelf is an incredible difference in hauling meat out. It keeps everything tight to the back, up high with no sway whatsoever. Load lifters snug it right up.
> When ever I train with weight I put the weight directly on the shelf instead of just laying in the bag.
> I had a eberlestock pack when I first got into elk hunting that thing doesn't compare to what I have now. I wish I would have bought the SG right off the bat though.


I absolutely love the load shelf that SG has integrated into their packs. I have the 6900, which can seem a little cumbersome with all of the lashes and buckles. Once you spend a little time with it, the entire thing is pretty simple to use. I really like the vertical zipper that they added to this pack. Save a lot of time having to dig from the top if your looking for something at the bottom (I know, first world problems!!). I am very please with it, and as I continue losing weight and dialing in the pack, I am really glad that I made the investment in this pack. Also, that X-Curve Frame is money for me. Everyones spine is a little different, but it works great for me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gobblerman said:


> I’ve booked my first archery elk hunt with my nephew in 2023, looking for a used Elk pack and gear that maybe someone is ready to part with. This being the first hunt I’m also looking to learn as much as I can. So all you experienced elk hunters out there I’m all ears.


Hey Gobblerman, you doing a drop camp, fully guided, lodge type hunt? Where abouts are you guys going?
I'd like to do a drop camp one of these days either Idaho or wyoming


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

MallardMaster said:


> This is all I needed to hear. I had been kicking around the idea of buying some, but needed that nudge into the right direction. This was the nudge I needed. Thanks for it!


Leuko tape cannot be beat. To me it seems a bit expensive, but if you weigh the benefit it's worth every penny and more. 
Plus, i've had the same role for like 5 years so it's an absolute no brainer.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nostromo said:


> Interesting. I've been using moleskin like everyone else for years. It'll stay on when wet but not getting a hot spot in the first place is pretty appealing.


I have a bunch of moleskin that never comes on a trip with me. Maybe it's better than leuko tape if you have a big blister already because you can cut a custom size pad around the blister to reduce how much it gets rubbed. But other than that i see no use for moleskin on my feet anymore.


----------



## DT1911 (Feb 10, 2015)

Number one for me is if you are not in good shape get in good shape and if you already are stay that way. It is a very physical hunt and the better shape you are in the better off you will be and add to success.
I always jog to prepare myself but any physical activity to get the lungs and heart working overtime will pay great dividends. Elk are not like white tails they will go and go and it’s not flat where they go!
Gather as much intel as you can about the area you intend to hunt. Feel free to pm me and I will help you out any way I can.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

NEVER skip Leg Day!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DT1911 said:


> Number one for me is if you are not in good shape get in good shape and if you already are stay that way. It is a very physical hunt and the better shape you are in the better off you will be and add to success.
> I always jog to prepare myself but any physical activity to get the lungs and heart working overtime will pay great dividends. Elk are not like white tails they will go and go and it’s not flat where they go!
> Gather as much intel as you can about the area you intend to hunt. Feel free to pm me and I will help you out any way I can.


Yes sir! You will undoubtedly put a bunch of hard miles on. I ride my bike most of the summer. A couple months before the hunt I hike at least 5 miles with a weighted pack 2-3 days a week. Shift my bike riding to aggressive riding up and down big hills. And add some weighted squats and lunges to the routine. By doing this I can stay in the hunt much longer.


----------



## eyetime (May 9, 2008)

brushbuster said:


> Yes sir! You will undoubtedly put a bunch of hard miles on. I ride my bike most of the summer. A couple months before the hunt I hike at least 5 miles with a weighted pack 2-3 days a week. Shift my bike riding to aggressive riding up and down big hills. And add some weighted squats and lunges to the routine. By doing this I can stay in the hunt much longer.


I don't where you live, but if you are near Alpine valley in White Lake hiking up and down and side hilling the back side of the ski hills is great training for your up coming hunt !


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

eyetime said:


> I don't where you live, but if you are near Alpine valley in White Lake hiking up and down and side hilling the back side of the ski hills is great training for your up coming hunt !


Yeah we have a small ski hill here in grayling Hansen hills


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

I’ve hunted elk with 2 sticks and a string 13 different years in the high country of Colorado.
If you’re going to Idaho I’m guessing you’ll be in high rough country.
First and foremost get the right boots, not necessarily the most expensive.
Your only going to need half of everything you pack. But make sure you have a space blanket, small candle, flint sparkler, water filtration/purification, compass, needle & thread, superglue, folding saw, 1/8th inch cord & survey tape.
Getting in shape helps, but not much. Being a flat lander, it will take you 3 days to acclimate to altitude and by the time your hunt is over you will be almost used to not enough oxygen.
You have to get up high well before daylight.
Elk are actually dumb compared to whitetails, it’s just the terrain they live in kicks your butt quick.
Practice shooting when completely exhausted while breathing so hard your head pounds.
(Duct tape your mouth shut, shove a cotton ball in one nostril, run the 100yard dash, get on your knees and shoot.....only first one counts)
Don’t worry about shooting long distances, if your calling properly you will probably shoot from 10 yards.
This is a game you “will” get addicted to. Especially if you’re doing it all yourself.
Have fun & enjoy!


----------

